# 951 Gallon Central American cichlid tank



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I wanted to share my latest project with you:

The first video shows the way the tank is build into the room: 




The second video shows the tank at night: 




The tank is 360x100x100 cm which is 141.7x39.4x39.4 inch.
Behind the tank there is a small room with the filter system: an Econobeadfilter + 12000 l/hour red dragon pump.

Above the tank I have installed 2 HQI 70 Watt lamps and 8x54Watt fluorescent tubes (4 of them are on at a time).

Fish:
2x Vieja bifasciatum
2x Parachromis managuensis (Jaguar cichlids)
2x Parachromis loisellei
4x Chuco micropthalmus
2x Cichlasoma uropthalmus
1x Brachyplatystoma tigrinum

I am setting up a small blog, to post some pics and videos on a regular basis. It also shows my previous tanks. Have a look and let me know what you think of it: http://tomscichlids.blogspot.com/



















Looking forward to your feedback!

Tom


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

and :thumb:


----------



## RayAllen (Dec 19, 2008)

Absolutley stunning. With 951g of water you truley have a slice of a American river.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Well Tom,

I can officially say your set up has made me the most jealous I have yet been looking at tanks online. Your house, tank, and fish are all amazing. It is great to see your fish grow to such a large size, especially your jaguars.

I have a tone of questions running through my mind, however most of the answers reguarding the filtration and construction would be over my head. Therefore, I would rather say the construction looks great and professional, best large set up in a living situation I have seen, your brother-in-lawâ€™s yacht construction experiences must have helped create the professional look.

Now for a few questions:

What type of plants are in your tank? And did you do anything special with the substrate or add any fertilizer? Are tey potted?

Do you have any smaller sized CA cichlids in there that I was unable to see?

How do you do water changes?

I have millions of other questions running through my head but just wanted to get a few out there and let other ask questions as well. Your blog is great and I look forward to updates.

Thank you for sharing, great tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

:drooling:

That's all i can do...


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

Just when you think you've seen the fanciest and most unbelievable tank...


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow that is a nice tank. How about more pictures. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi Matt,

Most of your questions will probably be answered on http://tomscichlids.blogspot.com/

Plants: Valisneria gigantea. I have tried to put the roots between the rocks, and add river sand on top of it. All big cichlids in this tank dig holes, and will uproot anything that is planted in open areas.
Water changes: I have an overflow in the left back corner of the tank, and have a water inflow connect to the top of the tank: it runs over a thermostat, and the temp is set correctly. I just open the tap and the water flows in. Excess water drains directly in the sewer. I leave the tap open for 30 minutes a week.

The smallest cichlid is the female loisellei: 14 cm.

In the 380 gallon tank I used to keep convicts (Cichlasoma nigrofasciatum): the hiding places ensured that they were able to breed and prosper. If one fell sick, an Jaguar would take of it.

I have chosen not to have small cichlids (e.g. Nematopus neetroplus or convicts would go really well), as it is really hard to get them out again ;-)


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

13 fish in 950 gallons. I love it.


----------



## rich_t (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## myfirstgixxer07 (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! My dream set up! Very nice. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

Today I have added an Arowana: Osteoglossum ferreira ... about 35cm long and still very juvenile... let's see hos it settles in!


----------



## wheatbackdigger (May 11, 2008)

That is sick...well done


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Amazing aquarium!!! I love the clean lines of the and modern architecture. You really put alot of thought and planning into it. And it shows. How long did it take from start to finish? 
My only suggestion would be to add some brightly colored fish in the mix.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

start to finish, the project took me half a year. This had mainly to do with the slow delivery of the tank. The cabinet took another month to build (not full time, but e.g. the coating needed drying time). I am currently working on an additional trickle filter, in the cabinet, above the tank. So, this project is an ongoing effort...
The Chuco micropthalmus and the Vieja bifasciatum are very colourful, and fit the Central American biotope. Have a look at this video:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Amazing!!!


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

Those are some beautiful fish!! All the fish seem to be very balanced. Congratulations on a stunning aquarium! Very Jealous!!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I love your tank!!!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm a tanganyikan guy, but the vieja's could make me go over to the other side. 

Very nice fish. :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

and I have to admit that I am turning towards and even darker side.... I have the Osteoglossum ferreira 









and the 
Brachyplatystoma tigrinum









both from South America, and I really like the Caquetaia umbriferum









and the 
Cichlasoma festae









but Central American cichlids are so easy to keep: the local tap water is perfect for these tough fish.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

the festae is a nice one, especially the female.


----------



## jagz (Nov 1, 2009)

The Festae is a very nice choice!! Nice color 
And a beautiful tigrinum. Would love to see some video with the new additions.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

Really great picture of the 12 inch loisellei male :










My blog has been updated with some great photos and videos!
http://tomscichlids.blogspot.com/


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful  I am so jealous.


----------



## SoulPainter (Dec 6, 2009)

Showoff


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

it's more about sharing then showing off actually.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

:drooling: omg this is without a doubt one of the most beautiful tanks if have ever seen in a house  ,your blog is great too  , thanks for taking the time for such a great write up and pictures and videos.
I will have a tank like yours someday when i convince my woman lol 
look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Amazing. Simply amazing. 

ATM is right here in my town and I've been to their establishments many times. They do make awesome tanks. When I first went to their facility many years ago an owner gave me a tour of their shop when they were located on Industrial Rd. At that time I got to see the aquariums they were building for Steven Spielberg and Steven Tyler. You won't go wrong considering them for your next project. Their also the only place in town I can find the glue for my small acrylic projects.


----------



## Roorcichlid (Jul 15, 2010)

wow amazing setup.


----------



## bigSherm (Jun 11, 2010)

You want feedback? Your tank is freakin' awesome!


----------



## mr.labidochromis (Jun 14, 2010)

=D> NICE!!! Wish my dad would let me have one of those!!!!!


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Well tom man 
U did that bra.thats my dream tank opcorn: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## DRB (Mar 29, 2010)

A M A Z I N G !!! :drooling: :dancing:


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Tom you have really out did yourself. Great, great work. Keep us impressed


----------

